
The Doomsday Invention - spenczar5
http://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2015/11/23/doomsday-invention-artificial-intelligence-nick-bostrom
======
brohee
"No matter how improbable extinction may be, Bostrom argues, its consequences
are near-infinitely bad; thus, even the tiniest step toward reducing the
chance that it will happen is near-­infinitely valuable."

I sure hope the journalist misquoted him.

~~~
dlss
Well, the math matches his quote if you use expected values. What value should
we place on an extra 0.001% chance the world continues to exist?

~~~
brohee
Well it kind of dismiss the idea that all infinities are not equal.

~~~
dlss
Forgive me if I'm mistaken... but isn't there only one infinite value being
considered here?

 _edit: perhaps you are saying you have preferences between different
universes most people would consider infinitely bad?_

------
FrankenPC
That NewYorker comic is priceless: “I’m starting a startup that helps other
startups start up.”

